# The Pulse Boom.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Times are indeed changing.....Hummus, who would have thought.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/the-pulse-boom


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

That stuff just doesn't look or sound tasty....


----------

